# any rimfire enthusiasts here ?



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I have an old Marlin 60 and just bought a Marlin 883 SS .22 WMR.
Anyone here like shooting rimfire ? 
Looking for a place in central OH to take 100yd shots. Right now, I have to drive 2 hrs east to shoot. 25yd indoor ranges do not interest me


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Deer Creek has a range with 100yards. You'll have to buy a range pass though. It takes me about an hour to get there from Hilliard. Also, there is a range in Delaware at the state park there. Same kind of setup, I believe. I'll go with you some time if you like.

I've got a Ruger 10/22 Deluxe edition with the stainless 22" barrel. Nice BSA scope. I picked up a high capacity clip too and boy is it fun to plink with. I'd like to get a bipod for it.


----------



## Chapy (Apr 22, 2004)

I just inherited a Remington sportmaster model 512 .22. Cleaned it up but haven't had a chance to shoot it yet.Can you guys tell me anything about this rifle. also any advice or sugestion on a scope.
Thanks Chapy


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

I have a 10/22 I added GM bull barrel, trigger, recoil buffer, release, houge stock with a simmions 10/22t scope. That things shoots some great groups. Got to luv 22's cheap to shoot and lots of fun. Delaware state park has an outside range out to 100 yards. New Albany shooting range is supposed to put in a rifle range, at least that is what they told me last year.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I'd go shooting with ya some time crankus. I grew up in the sticks and could shoot basically anywhere I wanted. Now I live on the west side of Columbus and have nowhere to shoot. Delaware sounds nice. Just talked to my gunsmith today and he likes it.
I've been out of shooting for about 14-15 years and just got back into it. I will own the Marlin 883SS shortly as soon as I get a permit taken care of. Mounting a Nikon Prostaff Nikoplex silver 3x9 scope on it. 
Here is a pic of the Marlin 60 I carried as a young lad. It came out of a 15 year retirement a couple weeks ago.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

That is a pretty little gun. The 60 was a close second to my 10/22. Not a bad little gun at all. Shootin' up at Delaware would be fine. If you have a shotgun we could bust some clays. I have a pretty nice thrower. You could always borrow my nova if you don't have one. Plinking targets and busting clays is a great way to spend a few hours!


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I love my poor-man's 10/22  
I don't have a shotgun....yet. I'll have the .22WMR home soon and then I'm looking to put another gun on layaway. I really want a Ruger Single Six .22/.22WMR revolver, but I'll probably go for a shotgun.

I'm considering going to the range at Delaware Wednesday morning. Curious what I will need to bring with me (first time at a range). I know I need to bring my own paper targets, but do I need a target stand as well ??? How bout a stapler ?  Like I said, total newb at the range.

what ya doin wed AM crankus ?
not 100% sure that I'm going. Perhaps if the only investment I need to make is a range permit I'll go.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry for the delay. Can't go Wednesday, obviously. You'll need a target holder. I use one of those wire frame election signs. I then make a cardboard backing and attach using zipties. You can then staple your target on or use duct tape. I have a couple of these setups just in case. The carboard will hold up againt rimfire for a reasonable period and the wire will take several direct hits without damage.

I use paper plates as a target and use markers to draw on a bullseye. I can get a whole stack of plates for a buck. I make the center dot about the size of a fifty-cent piece. If I can get all my shots in there, then I'm good to go. 

Also, you are going to want a shotting rest. You can borrow mine if you like. I use an ammo can turned on its side with a the bag on top and it seems to work great for me. I was also told you can use one of those lunch bags/coolers and fill with rice or kitty litter. Don't fill it full, because you want a little sag to hold your stock.

I can't go today, but I would sure love to! I can go Friday or Monday though. Hope you had fun!


----------



## noboatdave (May 5, 2004)

Last time I was at the Delaware range, 2 years ago, they had target stands and staplers. Walk on past the range for some crappie fishing while you are there.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

i like rimfire shooting...just don't do it enough though...i have a remington 541-t h.b that thing is awesome on squirrel's


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

while we're on the rimfire topic.....
What's a good rimfire handgun for the $$ ?
Paid off my .22WMR rifle so I figure its time to put another gun on layaway  
Looking at the Browning Buck Marks, Ruger Single Six, and a .22WMR Taurus revolver. Any opinions on these handguns ?
My father has an original Browning Challenger that he bought back in '68 and let me tell you it is one fine pistola. Are the Buck Marks similar in quality ? My dad doubts it.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Colt Diamondback in my opinon is #1, but who really wants to pay $800-1000 for a .22 revolver, the Taurus Trackers are nice. The are in the $300 range. If your looking for an auto, you cant go wrong w/ the Ruger Mark iv's (I thik it's Mark iv's), but I'd get the old all metal style.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I would agree on the ruger mark model. My buddy has one with the target barrel and it is a sweet little pistola that I can never put down.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I have 2 of the ruger mark 2 comp target models,1 with scope 1 without.Great target & plinking guns  Unless you are shooting distance or small things don't go for a scope-gets boring


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

i'm looking to purchase a 22 pistol... Anybody have any insight?


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

I just got into rimfires, I bought me the walmart special, savage mk2, fun little bolt action.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a buddy who is big into rimfires, I have shot mostly centerfire for a number of years, rimfires are very affordable to shoot and only help your centerfire shooting, the Ruger 22 handguns are very nice and I dont know if anybody makes a better one today(thats just me though) I have a couple CZ rimfires and like them alot but they do run a bit more than the average 22, Im thinking about getting a cheap rimfire for my son to start out with, I have a Ruger 77/22 sat aside for him but the more I think about it that might be a little to nice of a rifle for him to start with, I would hate to see him not take care of it.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I love to shoot rimfires. The only one I am missing is the .17HM2. 

I don't think a person can have too many .22lrs. I have 4 (10/22, Ithaca, Winchester 290, Marlin 25n) and am looking to pick up a Marlin 7000 sometime soon. Anybody know of one out there, let me know please.

I have a tricked out 10/22 that will tear a ragged hole at 50 yards. 

Congratulations on getting into the rimfire craze. I will warn you, it can be very addictive! When you look at how inexpensive they are to purchase and how inexpensive they are to shoot, it is hard to pass one up.

Lg_mouth


----------

